# Ischnomantis gigas



## worldofmantis (Jul 11, 2009)

ive read that Ischnomantis gigas is the largest mantis in the world and that it grows to 7 inches. maybe we shud get this 1 into the hobby?


----------



## beckyl92 (Jul 11, 2009)

ha defently!  

i love big mantids.


----------



## worldofmantis (Jul 11, 2009)

i feel sorry for whoever had to catch these things wild though it could probably eat threw a finger :lol:


----------



## massaman (Jul 11, 2009)

The world's largest praying mantis was recorded at 45 cm (18 in) long, in southern China, in 1929.The largest mantis in the United States is at least 7 inches!


----------



## worldofmantis (Jul 11, 2009)

massaman said:


> The world's largest praying mantis was recorded at 45 cm (18 in) long, in southern China, in 1929.The largest mantis in the United States is at least 7 inches!


do know what species it was? and was there pictures?


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Jul 11, 2009)

massaman said:


> The world's largest praying mantis was recorded at 45 cm (18 in) long, in southern China, in 1929.The largest mantis in the United States is at least 7 inches!


that was a hoax


----------



## Rick (Jul 11, 2009)

massaman said:


> The largest mantis in the United States is at least 7 inches!


Which is?


----------



## worldofmantis (Jul 11, 2009)

zorak...lol jk


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 11, 2009)

massaman said:


> The world's largest praying mantis was recorded at 45 cm (18 in) long, in southern China, in 1929.The largest mantis in the United States is at least 7 inches!


Both are incorrect i think, i very much doupt a mantis could be 45cm, like a emile said that was probably a hoax.

And 7 inches = 17,5 cm that means there is a USa mantis bigger than a fully grown heteropteryx dilatata female which would be very unlikely.

so far i know the tenodera is the longest usa mantis and that one's barely 4 inch.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 11, 2009)

funny, member Lectric wanted one big enough to walk on a leash! That would make the neighbors leave ya alone. :lol:


----------



## agent A (Jul 11, 2009)

I caught a chinese mantis female that was over 6 inches long!


----------



## Rick (Jul 11, 2009)

agent A said:


> I caught a chinese mantis female that was over 6 inches long!


Doubt that.


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 11, 2009)

agent A said:


> I caught a chinese mantis female that was over 6 inches long!


LOLWUT! either that is a mutation or you suck at messuring LOL


----------



## Kruszakus (Jul 11, 2009)

idol0mantis said:


> LOLWUT! either that is a mutation or you suck at messuring LOL


Maybe that's the "Mystery Mantis"?


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 11, 2009)

Kruszakus said:


> Maybe that's the "Mystery Mantis" he recently acquired?


that, or it was a mutation


----------



## worldofmantis (Jul 11, 2009)

guys...it wasnt a mantis...it was scyther...duh....


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 11, 2009)

chris_carson said:


> guys...it wasnt a mantis...it was scyther...duh....


LOL pokedork XD


----------



## worldofmantis (Jul 11, 2009)

...everyone who was born in the 80's to 90's knows all of em by heart even if they still dont do it anymore. ill die knowing that stupid


----------



## ABbuggin (Jul 11, 2009)

agent A said:


> I caught a chinese mantis female that was over 6 inches long!


Sure you did.  I bet you never measured it did you?


----------



## gadunka888 (Jul 11, 2009)

chris_carson said:


> guys...it wasnt a mantis...it was scyther...duh....


scyther = chinese mantis

scizor = hierodula

kabutops = dead leaf mantis

:lol: :lol:


----------



## worldofmantis (Jul 11, 2009)

Darth mantis said:


> scyther = chinese mantisscizor = hierodula
> 
> kabutops = dead leaf mantis
> 
> :lol: :lol:


well played...well played


----------



## kmsgameboy (Jul 12, 2009)

I *AM* a giant mantis...trust me...it took a loooong time to learn to hit these keys...


----------

